# Adding D rings to a western saddle



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi I want to add some D rings to my older western saddle so I don't have to attach the breast strap to the girth rings but I don't know where exactly to put them, is there a general rule of thumb about adding them . like so many inches from the gullet or something? Also would it be ok to just attach them with conchos or chiago screws to some part of the jockey or should they be somehow attached to the skirt of the sadle?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Most conchos have a screw under the top piece of leather. You can get a replacement concho with a nice sized D ring at Tandy leather and just replace the concho. It can sometimes be better to have the breast collar attached to your saddle more securely than on little conchos. There is also the possibility of converting your BC to a pulling collar. 

I can't seem to find the thread on here that explains how to do it. If you do a a search for a user named 'smrobs' she knows exactly how to do it and it works really well..


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've had saddles with the D ring close to my horn and I've had them 1/2 way down the skirt. There is no hard and fast rule.

What I wouldn't do is to use a screw type concho to hold the ring in place. There is too much stress and you can damage the screw or even pull it out. D rings are riveted in place. I would take the saddle to a competent saddle person and have them do it. They can also suggest the proper place for your particular saddle.

As for converting it to a pulling collar, you need long tugs and then run them through the gullet and over the swell - which is how a pulling collar is attached anyway.


----------

